# Piso's Cure?????



## monsterdigger (Jan 28, 2006)

Here is another i found. The lip looks crude and hand applied. Its aqua and im not to shure if its a pontil mark but the bottom has a circle that pushes up. one side of the bottle has embossed: Piso's Cure, the other has embossed: Hazeltine & Co, and the front has embossed: For Consumption. If anyone has info on this one please help. Here is a picture of the bottom and ill post another of the front.


----------



## monsterdigger (Jan 28, 2006)

Heres a pic of the front......................


----------



## capsoda (Jan 28, 2006)

Those are very common and come in emerald green also. Both colors are worth about $5 but they are a great addition to a med collection.[]


----------



## walkingstick (Jan 28, 2006)

An interesting story about Hazeltine's Piso's cure for Consumption.

 After the turn of the last century, the Hazeltine folks, getting a lot of heat after the passage of the Food an Drug Act, were asked whether their "cure" contained any opium or cannabis.  Their reply was that it had no opium, but they never said anything about the cannabis question.  

 Further analysis revealed that the Piso's Cure for Consumption contained Alcohol, Chloroform and Cannabis Indica.  I guess a lot of folks may not have been cured of their consumption (TB), but they sure felt pretty good.


----------



## monsterdigger (Jan 29, 2006)

thanks for the info guys.......jake


----------



## diginit (Jan 31, 2006)

I'd like to order 3 bottles please. On second thought, make that a case.


----------



## walkingstick (Jan 31, 2006)

right there wit' ya diginit.


----------



## kyhunter06 (Apr 22, 2006)

Ok, you said the emerald green and the aqua are common.  What about the brown ones.


----------



## capsoda (Apr 22, 2006)

All the Piso's Cures are worth only $1 to $5 unless a cobalt or olive shows up some where.


----------



## walkingstick (Apr 22, 2006)

> cobalt or olive shows up some where.


 
 I've seen an olive, but alas, no cobalt.

 HAZELTINE & CO  PISOâ€™S CURE  FOR CONSUMPTION (apple green) 5 Â¼â€ haze $21.00 //(aqua) dirty  $3.25 //(aqua) light stain rim chip bottom chip $3.25  //  (emerald green) 5â€ open bubble $6.39 // (yellow green) near perfect $9.99 // (green) 5 Â¼â€ scratches $7.88 // (olive) hazed $14.50

 I saw nothing special, other than the listed color, about the first one that went for $21.00. Color is subjective.  One person's apple green could be another person's emerald green.  Perhaps the new owner thought it may have had a bit of the original content,  it was a dug bottle with the sick glass haze.

 The only amber (brown) bottles I have seen are the later ones which dropped the "cure" embossing and were embossed "The Piso Co."


----------

